# German blue rams?



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm setting up my tank for blue rams and will use RO water. My question is with the rocks I wanted to use Seiryu Rocks. Will I have a problem with Seiryu rocks affectng my water chemistry? Thanks


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I am not sure since I have not owned Seiryu rocks, but if you have them right now you can test them using white vinegar. If you dribble some on the rock and it foams, bubbles, or turns a different color then it is no good for the tank. It will change the water chemistry.


----------



## fplata (Jun 9, 2012)

You will need to buffer your RO water, if you change about 30 to 50% water every week you should be able to keep your water slightly acidic. If you do not buffer your water the rocks will have a greater influence on your ph and twice it a bit. Here is a picture of one of my guys in a tank with similar stone








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't have the stones yet, I wanted to be sure before I buy them. I think I will just look for river rocks. 
fplata, those are nice looking rams.


----------



## takeshi (Oct 13, 2013)

I believe that the addition of rocks could possibly raise TDS, Water hardness, or ph...


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I found some rocks, I think they're granite. I'll use those instead, and they're free.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Best way to check if rocks are ok for the tank is to scratch them up with a piece of metal to expose fresh rock, then dribble some white vinegar on the area. If you see bubbling/foaming/discoloration (blackness) then the rock is no good for the tank. The acid in the vinegar reacts with the basic minerals in the rock like Ca and Mg.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

In fact, the acid (H+) reacts with the carbonate (CO3) in the rock to form CO2 and this are the bubbles you see. Some stones with only a little carbonate will not bubble because vinegar is not a strong acid. If you've a PO4 test, there is probably a bottle inside with a stronger acid. It is the one you need to use first. Not sure about all brands, but most will have this. Use this instead of the vinegar and you get a stronger reaction


----------



## fplata (Jun 9, 2012)

Guys I have manteen stone, one of the most sought after aquascaping stone and guess what, it reacts, so does dragon stone, and they are fine for planted tanks they do not alter the water chemistry that drastically. All tests mentioned above will tell you that a stone reacts. Stick your rocks in a bucket of water, measure the water parameters before you put the stones in and 1 week later, you can then make an informed decision. If they alter the hardness by a degree or two and the ph .5 a point you are golden. Of you are keeping high end shrimp then the rocks will not work but for rams you will be fine.make sure you start with water that is buffeted if you use RO water for this test your ph readings will be off, however your GH and KH readings will be close. Use the parameters you plan to use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I have mine in the tank. I'll test after a few days if there's any significant change.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Seiryu rocks do increase GH and KH but if you don't have to many of them in your tank and change the water often enough it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

oblongshrimp said:


> Seiryu rocks do increase GH and KH but if you don't have to many of them in your tank and change the water often enough it shouldn't be a problem.


I just opted for river rocks that I collected.


----------

